# Blowing with a MX4800



## ChesapeakeBoy (Dec 16, 2010)

These were my first two attempts at a GoPro video. 

the first snow of the year was 11". I have a 72" Renegade skid steer blower on the front and a 8' Landpride blade on the back. I have Prince 21GPM pto pump powering the blower.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOfhezGSHTg[/ame]


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2Y4FngOM1s[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice setup :thumbsup: but thats having to much fun.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice working setup.


----------



## ChesapeakeBoy (Dec 16, 2010)

Need more snow!!!!


----------

